# Wie Familienduell am PC umsetzen?



## Danielovitch (16. Juni 2008)

Hallihallo,

für unseren Abigag muss ich versuchen, die bekannte Quizshow Familienduell irgendwie auf dem PC umzusetzen (zwecks Sichtbarkeit auf Leinwand mit Beamer). Ich hatte mir überlegt, das mit Powerpoint zu machen; das ging anfangs auch ganz gut, aber das Konzept das Spiels eröffnete mir da ein Problem:

Angenommen, auf eine Frage wird die dritthäufigste Antwort gegeben. Dann müsste man die Möglichkeit haben, erstmal nur die anzuzeigen (geht ja mithilfe einer Extrafolie problemlos durch Hyperlinks), außerdem aber quasi auch jede mögliche Kombination mit anderen Antworten. Wenn also zum Beispiel Antwort 1, 3 und 4 genannt wurden, dürfen auch nur die drei da stehen. Wie ich das machen soll, ohne pro Frage ungefähr 200.000 Folien zu haben, weiß ich nicht so recht... 

Man müsste per Mausklick auf einzelne Antwortmöglichkeiten die quasi einblenden können, völlig unabhängig voneinander.

Hat jemand Ideen? Muss ja auch nicht unbedingt Powerpoint sein.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2008)

per excel. da kann sogar ein im hintergrund mitagierender spielleiter das von den kadidaten genannten wort eingeben, und excel zeigt dann automatisch an, ob und an welcher stelle das vorkommt. man muss dann also nicht mal selber "mitdenken" und bewußt zB feld 3 aufdecken.


und da man ja die ganzen zellen und spalten-linien in der ansicht auch abschalten kann, läßt sich auch ein durchaus ansehnliches design verwirklichen.



allerdings bin ich sicher, dass man auch per powerpoint es einrichten kann, dass zB bei klick auf die dritte stelle auch nur diese aufgedeckt wird. es besteht aber die gefahr, dass bei einem versehentlichen klick dann doch aus versehen was anderes oder alles aufgedeckt wird.





ps: viel sympathischer (und sicher auch ansehlicher für die zuschauenden mittelstüfler) wäre es aber, wenn 2-3 "hostessen"



Spoiler



in miniröcken, bauchnabelfrei und in strapsen


 aus eurer stufe an einer wand die lösungen einfach aufängen würden, zB auf einfachen pappschildern stehend. also das ganze ohne beamer, sondern ähnlich wie zB beim glücksrad


----------



## Danielovitch (17. Juni 2008)

Zu Excel: Wenn man in ein bestimmtes Feld bspw. "Herr Müller" eingibt, soll in einem anderen Feld auch "Herr Müller" stehen, ansonsten sollen die Punkte als Platzhalter stehen bleiben. Wie krieg ich das am besten hin?


----------



## Kreon (17. Juni 2008)

Mit ner "Wenn Funktion" --> siehe Beispieldatei im Link


----------

